# Ambush 13 Skiff Props



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

I purchased a project ambush skiff with a new 2021 suzuki 4 stroke 6hp and had a chance to take it out last weekend and think I either have a prop issue or my motor is not getting to to full rpms. Only seeing 9-10mph and only 2350 rpms engine currently has a 7 1/2 x 7 prop which is what came with the setup. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Pics of setup help a bunch. Height of the cavitation plate to the bottom of boat and angle of the prop to the hull make a huge difference. Right now it’s sounds like you’re not getting on plane and need a lower pitch prop


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

flyclimber said:


> Pics of setup help a bunch. Height of the cavitation plate to the bottom of boat and angle of the prop to the hull make a huge difference. Right now it’s sounds like you’re not getting on plane and need a lower pitch prop


This is the only pic I have at the moment, when I first tried it out I had it at the lowest setting and then moved it up 3 holes and saw same results.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Did you try each hole between those? Was the boat doing anything funky when trying to get on plane?


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

No I haven't tried the previous 2 holes yet, no nothing in particular just throttled up and would get nose up a tiny bit and and would only get 2300 rpms and 9ish mph,


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I’d try the different hole positions.one of my boats have manual pin adjustment and it won’t run one pin up or down.


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

flyclimber said:


> I’d try the different hole positions.one of my boats have manual pin adjustment and it won’t run one pin up or down.


Oh wow I'll definitely have to try that and also got a smaller prop coming. Thanks


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Full throttle RPM ...4750-5750 RPM So something is definitely up 🤔 from my reading you should be getting atleast 16 mph...

Did you unstrap the trailer 😅🤣😂 J/K 😁


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Full throttle RPM ...4750-5750 RPM So something is definitely up 🤔 from my reading you should be getting atleast 16 mph...
> 
> Did you unstrap the trailer 😅🤣😂 J/K 😁



Haha I think I did. Lol 
Yeah I'm only getting 2300 rpms so either the stock prop is way too big or the engine is not operating correctly.


----------



## Sparkerdawg (Jan 3, 2021)

you’re supposed to unstrap the trailer?!?!


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

Sparkerdawg said:


> you’re supposed to unstrap the trailer?!?!


No I decided to take the trailer along for a joyride. Lol


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

For comparison I run the 9" prop on the 5 hp Tohatsu on my SoloSkiff (not sure of your hull weight; mine's 150 lbs.) and it'll redline. That 7" prop is definitely not overpitched. I'd guess you have an engine problem, not a prop problem.


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

hipshot said:


> For comparison I run the 9" prop on the 5 hp Tohatsu on my SoloSkiff (not sure of your hull weight; mine's 150 lbs.) and it'll redline. That 7" prop is definitely not overpitched. I'd guess you have an engine problem, not a prop problem.


Definitely sounds like a possibility, between my skiff and motor and myself on there it's probably 375 total lbs of weight so engine issues could very well be it. Skiff was purchased as a project with the motor included and the lady that I purchased it from didn't know much about its history since her husband owned it before passing away so I have no details other than it being a 2021 year suzuki df6a


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh snap i bet the carb needs cleaning if its been sitting properly varnished up !

And if he was old enough to pass away you may want to check the oil and plugs some sensors are not on board with curret changes,meaning he may have mixed the oil and gas 🤪


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Oh snap i bet the carb needs cleaning if its been sitting properly varnished up !
> 
> And if he was old enough to pass away you may want to check the oil and plugs some sensors are not on board with curret changes,meaning he may have mixed the oil and gas 🤪


Yeah i did all that before I ran the engine, I changed the filter, sparkplug and oil and drained all the fuel out of it. Motor appeared to have barely been run very little if any at all.


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

Well tried the engine in all 4 different engine heights and with same results. Figured out my tachometer had the incorrect setting so was getting 4400 rpms with the 7 inch prop once corrected. Tried a 6 inch prop and got similar speed results although was able to rev higher to 5200 rpms. I wonder if this skiff is just too heavy for a 6hp engine?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

According to the spec sheet your Ambush is lighter than my Solo. Additionally, your gelcoated hull should be faster than my rotomolded hull. Your hull isn’t too heavy; something else is wrong. Where are you located?


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

Im not sure if those ambush built skiffs are the same as mine as i have a beavertail built hull. we tried my buddies 6hp mercury with the same results so not engine related. I think this hull is just too heavy for a 6hp motor. Im located in stuart,fla


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Okay, too far away. Can you weigh your hull? The Beavertail was the one I looked at, and If it’s too heavy I’d have to think it has A LOT of extra weight added somehow. Can two guys pick it up reasonably easily? I know the Ambush has been built by several different companies, but as far as I can tell the different versions should be similar in weight.


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

We can pick it up but didn't seem to easy, yes I can will have to take it to a weigh station.


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

Anybody ever run one of these with a 9.9 outboard?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I have read some old posts here on the Ambush; guys were running 6 hp outboards with 9” ptops at 15 mph.


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

Yeah thats what I was hoping to get but I'm not even close 9-10 mph tops


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I think the problem is with your hull, since you ran two different outboards with the same result. It’ll be interesting to see what it weighs.


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

Yeah I definitely think it's heavier than the 125lbs ambush states it should weigh, not sure how much the beavertail built hull was stated to weigh. Imngoig to try and get it weighed this week.


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

Haven't had a chance to weigh it since I've been busy with work. Going to try and borrow a 9.9 and try it next. If not I'm going to sell the skiff 🤣🤣


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

Managed to find another same model year ambush skiff and after speaking with him , he is seeing the same performance numbers that I'm seeing. Must be something with the beavertail built models. Definitely need to have it weighed.


----------

